

World War 3 will be because of bad software - andreftavares

Seeing how software is developed and how everyday that goes by our life depends more on it, I'm afraid that the next world meltdown won't be caused by a war but by bad software.<p>Not only are our lives increasingly dependent of software, everything around us is. Nowadays, even TVs have software updates. WTF?! It won't be soon until even our coffee machine will crash and deprive us from the much needed caffeine. How will we be able to work without coffee?<p>Honestly, I think the major concern today isn't global warming. We all should care about how good software is! If people burst when they have to ctrl+alt+del their computer just to get back into Facebook, imagine what will happen if you car, pacemaker, whatever crashes.<p>Seriously. Stop playing pretend engineers.<p>(Link to post: http://andretavares.com/2012/07/13/world-war-3-bad-software/)
======
kellros
Haha. I had a chuckle.

Technology handled irresponsibly corrupts. Remember EFNETeers flooding IRC? Or
the AOLers chatting?

Proof: <http://bash.org/?21154>

<NickBlasta> asl?

<Cryph> unf?

<NickBlasta> no

<NickBlasta> asl

<Cryph> unf?

<NickBlasta> u want the cyber

<NickBlasta> ?

<Cryph> unf!

<NickBlasta> fap fap

<[H]Klypr8> parlor.asf

<[H]Tongboy> lol, I come back for a minute on accident, and I see what looks
like 2 aolers trying to mate

Remember when 133t speak was cool, then became uncool and then proper spelling
and grammer became the norm again? SMS has stupified a lot of people - lk u
cnt u rd ths. One problem was solved (short messaging) and a bigger problem
was created (adults who don't know the proper use of grammar or how to spell).

The same thing is happening in the business sphere - people want software that
should know how to do their job. Inventory management? Writing out invoices?
Calculating tax? Selling your product?

I believe that dependence on technology to that degree indicates the persons
involved aren't capable of running their own business. If you can make a
business idea work 'offline' then you have a chance 'online' - otherwise you
are just betting the bank.

Good software can't make up for unskilled people. Don't blame the tools, blame
the users! (HAR HAR). After all, software is much easier to fix compared to
people.

------
mikecane
Pray there are still smart human beings to override the machines:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanislav_Petrov>

------
PonyGumbo
>It won't be soon until even our coffee machine will crash and deprive us from
the much needed caffeine. How will we be able to work without coffee?

French press.

------
bdunbar
_Seriously. Stop playing pretend engineers._

As soon as the powers that be recognize that software is a craft, not an
engineering discipline.

------
quink
I think the problem solves itself quite elegantly:

"Never trust a computer you can't throw out a window."

\-- Steve Wozniak

